# Museum Visit



## Wildcat (Oct 12, 2005)

The other day I paid a visit to one of the local museums in Adelaide called the Classic Jets Fighter Museum, mainly to have a squizz at the progress of the awesome P-38 the're restoring. She's looking great! can't wait to see her finished. Anyway, it's only a very small museum but has some great jet aircraft and other interesting iteams on display.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice pics! I pinched the P-38 one 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice pics Wildcat!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 12, 2005)

Good stuff


----------



## plan_D (Oct 12, 2005)

Great pictures. It is a shame that Sabre picture didn't come out better as I have had a recent interest in Australian Sabres. That P-40 wreck is really interesting.


----------



## trackend (Oct 12, 2005)

Super stuff WC


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 12, 2005)

Do they have any idea what the S/N of the P40 was, or what squadron it was in?


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 12, 2005)

Sorry mate I didn't get that info, all I can tell you is it is served with the USAAC and not the RAAF.

Here's a better pic for you D.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 12, 2005)

Good stuff. I dig Mirages too.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 14, 2005)

Me too. Theyre so...French.


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 17, 2005)

That Jindivik doesn't look too bad either


----------

